# Target Stores



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul. 
I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
Thanks ladies.
Sue


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I have never seen yarn in a Target store in the US. I hope you don't lose your yarn sections.


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

I have not seen it there. But don't shop there much.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Our Target here only carries clothes.  :evil: 
When they first opened up here (a year ago) 
and I walked in to see what they were going to carry......
saw all the clothes and nothing else...
turned around and walked back out. Haven't been back since!


----------



## mirl56 (Dec 20, 2011)

Well, I wouldn't say just clothes, but I afraid no crafts of any kind.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


I live in Richmond, I buy a lot of yarn from Zeller's, I sure hope the store here stay's, I was reading down the page, they are saying, no yarn at Target. I notice even Walmart's yarn is declining.
What are we to do? I guess go now, and buy all we can, at least here I have a nice craft store in Steveston, it's quite expensive though.
Well we'll wait and see.
Trudy


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

NOPE. Sry.


----------



## AvonelleRed (Jun 29, 2011)

The regular Target stores here do not carry yarn or sewing supplies, fabric, etc.

They carry clothing items, shoes,some have food items, electronics, books, magazines, some auto stuff (but no oil change place or tire place), exercise and sports equipment, dishes, sheets, etc., pet food and supplies, makeup and fragrances and other toiletry items. They also usually have a pharmacy.


----------



## Yakisquaw (Dec 1, 2011)

I like Target, but sorry no crafting supplies. No yarn


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

our super target, does not carry any craft supplies. but,on site here "scarf" list this sorce

http://www.beadadadyxyarn.com

has some great yarn but you need to read their mission satment, prices are good


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

No, unfortunately Target doesn't carry yarn or fabric, they have a pretty good selection of scrapbooking stuff, and I've seen a few sewing machines, but not much else.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

This is annoying. I dislike Target generally - never been there of course- but my first 18" doll was from Target. She was a gift from an American member at Crochetville who wanted a pattern for a hockey player 

I have come to count on Zellers for my Bernat yarns as our WM does not carry the same types. Truth is that I would likely just count the mall as dead space if Zellers does go Target. It is too big for me and kills my back and feet anyway.

In a small city, you don't get a lot of options for yarn.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

or in a bigger city, for that matter. Are we a dying breed?


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Urith said:


> or in a bigger city, for that matter. Are we a dying breed?


Amen sister...

BTW do you have a link to the pattern in your avatar?


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

darski said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > or in a bigger city, for that matter. Are we a dying breed?
> ...


type in 'knitted lacy round cloth' it's a Rhonda K. White pattern


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

thank you... it looks like a larger version of one of her patterns I used to make all the time. I love it.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


 i have been wondering also. we are getting a walmart here but it is smaller than most, hope they still have a knitting section. our zellers is being taken over by target as well. the only place i can get stuff for knitting is there.


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

I have noticed over past year or so, Wallmarts yarn supply has gone down a lot, more crafts, less yarn. They bring in a lot of the discount stuff, and very rough to use. Not soft at all.
Whats a knitter to do?


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> I have noticed over past year or so, Wallmarts yarn supply has gone down a lot, more crafts, less yarn. They bring in a lot of the discount stuff, and very rough to use. Not soft at all.
> Whats a knitter to do?


i have noticed the sam eas well. i get my bernat at zellers as well. i hope that they have yarn at target, but it is not sounding good


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

it sure isn't.


----------



## nanma esther (Aug 22, 2011)

try the link on pg 1 i think there in NJ HAD GOOD PRICES


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

yeah, our target doesn't have yarn or anything, but Wal-Mart has a lot of red heart, bernat, and caron type- stuff, even some nicer things, too, and for way cheap.


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

and there's always ebay.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Urith said:


> darski said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


Type in where? That doesn't work on Google.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

yes it does


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

StitchDesigner said:


> Urith said:
> 
> 
> > darski said:
> ...


Here you go StitchD:

http://www.knittingknonsense.com/lacyround.html


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> StitchDesigner said:
> 
> 
> > Urith said:
> ...


----------



## In Memory of Scottybear (Sep 20, 2011)

Our Target stores around where I live don't stock craft supplies either.


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

Well if they change the Zeller's store in Richmond, I'll be lost.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Urith said:


> galaxycraft said:
> 
> 
> > StitchDesigner said:
> ...


How did I do what? :roll: Who Me? :lol:

To post a link?:
At the top of the browser bar you will see the url: (starts with http://www )
Just left click it and the page link (url) will be highlighted.
Right click and choose "copy".
Come here to your post and right click and choose "paste".
The active link will be posted.

To do a google search:
Just put in this (with the quote marks)
"knitted lacy round cloth" 
Click the search icon--
And then look for the one that states Rhonda K. White


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

I think you'll like Target for household things. Their selections are a little different and more stylish. My girls and my fashion conscious son will wear the clothes from Target, and I have handbag, scarf, earrings nice enough to wear to work. But I think they have a "young, hip" image, so knit and crochet supplies are right out. Little do they know how trendy knitting has gotten to be! Also, not everything is a bargain, you have to watch the sales. (to finish the thought started above, I also have a non-fashion conscious son. His taste in clothing is, Am I naked? No? Good. I'm done.)


----------



## Urith (Apr 19, 2011)

I know how to copy and paste, I didn't see anything to copy
I just learned, so that may make a difference.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Urith said:


> I know how to copy and paste, I didn't see anything to copy
> I just learned, so that may make a difference.


We learn something new every day :thumbup:


----------



## Mem51 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am in the Northeast, no yarn in our Target's here...


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


As far as I know ------ NO Target stores sell Yarn.........


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

Never seen any crafts at Target. They have added quites a few groceries and frozen foods.


----------



## Sylvia Strawbridge (Dec 14, 2011)

We don't have a local yarn shop, but go to two different ones in Memphis when I get a chance. I get most of my yarn online from Knitpicks.


----------



## Ciyona (Jan 17, 2011)

I have never seen any yarn in our target stores. I don't usually shop at target because they don't offer anything I am interested in purchasing that I can't get cheaper elsewhere. I sure wish the old fabric and yarn stores would come back. I remember my mom purchasing most of her fabrics from a fabric shop and a lot of her crochet supplies in the old woolworth stores. They are long gone for our area and have been for years. Sad for designers. Jo anns and wal mart are the best we have and that isn't saying much.


----------



## Isschade (Nov 12, 2011)

I hate Target.. their policies go totally against everything I believe in. When they banned the Salvation Army's Bell Ringers from their stores is the second thing that sealed their fate as far as I'm concerned. I refuse to go into their store or even walk past them. 

Becca 
Byron, GA


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

No yarn at Target, but I did get a knitting book quite reasonably on Target.com.


----------



## patty1 (Nov 15, 2011)

I have never seen yarn in Target stores either. Let's hope you don't lose you yarn supply


----------



## mrsvette (Nov 28, 2011)

I haven't seen any yarn or crafts of any kind at Target here in Brooklyn NY. I wish they did as I'd at least have some place to get a few items. I don't even have a Walmart nearby. DH and I go for a hobby run out to Long Island and hit a few stores and enjoy a nice lunch out!


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm not sure of Target's policy, but if you knitters or crocheters in a small town get together and approach mgmt, they may just order in yarn for you. I know certain stores in our area carry more or less diabetic foods and mixes based on what sells, there.


----------



## marylin (Apr 2, 2011)

Sorry no yarn at the Minnesota Target.
Happy knitting


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

not yarn but have seen some limited scrapbooking supplies VERY LIMITED


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

I've e-mailed the Target folks to ask the question about stocking craft supplies... I'll post an answer when and if I get one...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

A few thoughts. First, thank you Isschade. Are we the only 2 on KP who hate Target? I would put Walmart even higher on my list of hated stores. I never go in there at all. There policies are totally destructive to local economy. I won't get on my bandwagon to say anymore.

Second, when my little town lost is only department store the community rose up and demanded the shopping center owner put in another dept store. We even told them what we wanted to see in there. It was a fight and the town was brought into it as they were needed to give permits for building and operation. We did not get everything wanted but wound up with a second large supermarket (needed like a hole in the head) and a small clothing type dept store. We lost most of the household items but smaller stores developed and created a better awareness of the local economy. When WM wanted to come into the town, it was fought and the town won. Yeaaaaaa!!! WM has a nasty history of paying low wages, no benefits because they hire only part time for the most part, prohibit unionization of the workers, withhold wages, interfere with people's right to vote their own choices, etc, etc, etc. They buy product from countries where labor is paid pennies without any benefits or OSHA safety requirements, etc, etc, etc. Then they put small, local businesses out of commission, ultimately leaving the area with empty shopping centers and a devastated economy. Why would anyone want to support a store like that. And is Target any different? Not by much.

Here is an idea: No one on KP that I have run across has raised the idea of forming a buying coop. I would think that a local group of fiber craftspeople might want to try and find wholesale source for yarn. Maybe call some of the yarn companies directly to see if they offer price breaks if enough yarn is purchased. Not a perfect solution given the variety of yarn out there, but something to consider for those who like to buy the yarns often sold at places like the big box stores.


----------



## CrystalP (Jan 19, 2012)

I live in Ontario, and we have a store called Giant Tiger, they have yarn for $2 less than any Zellers. Also check the Dollar Stores, I get eyelash yarn there for a $1 a ball, and the same stuff is at Zellers for $4 or more for the same thing.


----------



## i.a.c. (Jan 27, 2012)

Sad to say, but I don't think Target will carry yarn. Yarn has never been available in Target here in Australia. I hope you find another store nearby.


----------



## kdunlap3289 (Sep 26, 2011)

If you start a co-op, you can probably get distributor agreements (not sure that's what they're called) from the Yarn manufacturers.
I had a boss that had an agreement from a music company, he had a small band, and it allowed them to buy what they needed at wholesale prices.
Also, I met a woman at a craft show a few years ago, who got all her yarns wholesale through the a few manufacturers, and regularly got ample samples of their new yarns.


----------



## grandmahegyi (Jul 28, 2011)

I've always wondered why Target did not carry yarn. Maybe they'll start now.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

Urith said:


> Island Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> ...


Yarn?? at Zellers?? Really?? Maybe 10 years ago - that's the last time I saw any yarn there....it has become a real junk store (real cheap cheasy clothes) as for Walmart yes, I am afraid they are closing down their so called 'crafts' corner - I bought some yarn made a hat, thought with the leftover I would make a scarf -crocheted that up only to find a tiny scarf of nothing...went back yesterday ....they had nothing left but maybe 20 balls of yarn!!! The stamping section had about one or two stamps left at 10% off which is really no big sale when they are $25 each. So in Montreal (actually we are off-island) there is nothing much left.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

No wool or any craft things in Target here in NSW Australia and not much in K Mart either.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

That's sad.


----------



## Maraleah (Dec 1, 2011)

Sounds like a good opportunity to start a craft shop in the area.

By the way, that link on the first page doesn't seem to work. It's http://www.beadadadyxyarn.com/


----------



## retinsleysr (Apr 28, 2011)

target is a french owned company. not only have they banned the salvation army bell ringers, but also the U.S. Marines toys for tots. don't remember seeing any christmas trees there either. I for one would not miss them if they closed all thier stores.


----------



## njbk55 (Apr 29, 2011)

i used to like the clothes they carried but not the last five years or so. They stated catering to the younger women I know that they are the bigger market but us over 40 need to have nice clothing also. Guess why I went back to sewing my own dresses again. can never find what i want anywhere.


----------



## Jean Keith (Feb 17, 2011)

Urith said:


> Island Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> ...


I live near the Cedar Rapids store (Target) nothing in crafting areas. The store had yarn in the 60-70's. There used to also be yarn in drug stores as well as many department stores here in those years. It is almost impossible to even find knitting magazines. I tried to find one to include in the last swap and found 9 different quilting magazines - no knitting. These places are missing the boat.


----------



## Gale from Oregon (Jul 11, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


Hi there... I live in Southern Oregon, Grants Pass ~ and the closes Target is in Medford, OR. and they do not carry yarn.... :0( Sorry


----------



## Julie121 (Nov 29, 2011)

There are no crafts in the Georgia Target stores. I really don't understand why.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My mother is looking for buttons for a cardigan that she has made, she said that she would go to K Mart , David Jones or Grace Bros. Here is Australia Grace Bros and David Jones are big Department shops. I told her to forget and save her legs because none of them sell any knitting or sewing things anymore. It is very sad. We will have to make another trip to Spotlight and that is miles away.


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

No ,I have been in many Target stores but never have seen yarn


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

A Target opened near us in Manassas VA 20 yrs ago. I was told then that Target *used* to carry yarn but no longer did. Not the store, mind you, the *entire* chain.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Our Target store doesn't carry yarn but I wish they did!


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


Not at the one here in Stonybrook, Long Island
Doren


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

Nope, no yarn in Target stores. I'm sorry.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I have 3 Target stores in my area, and none of them carry yarn or any kind of craft supplies. I hope they don't get rid of yours!


----------



## nsnewfie1996 (Nov 19, 2011)

I live in Richmond, I buy a lot of yarn from Zeller's, I sure hope the store here stay's, I was reading down the page, they are saying, no yarn at Target. I notice even Walmart's yarn is declining.
What are we to do? I guess go now, and buy all we can, at least here I have a nice craft store in Steveston, it's quite expensive though.
Well we'll wait and see.
Trudy[/quote]

I live in Nova Scotia and I also buy a lot of yarn at Zellers, most of our zellers stores are closing as well and I have also noticed that walmarts yarn is declining in the stores here as well.. Michaels is wayyyyyyyyyyy too expensive, so our choices are limited........living in a major city and being a knitter/crochet lover is not always great.....


----------



## SherryH (Apr 4, 2011)

No yarn in our Targets! I usually only shop there because it's the closest place for quick things.


----------



## crafty_grandma56 (Jul 26, 2011)

CrystalP said:


> I live in Ontario, and we have a store called Giant Tiger, they have yarn for $2 less than any Zellers. Also check the Dollar Stores, I get eyelash yarn there for a $1 a ball, and the same stuff is at Zellers for $4 or more for the same thing.


Here in Quebec, Giant Tiger (Tigre Giant) is only in the smaller off-island towns. We have one in town but yarn is not on their list. Some things are bought from the big brand stores and sold for a few dollars less. Every once in awhile they come out with a great deal but is zapped up before we even get the circulars! I found the stationery store has yarn too but sells it for $5-$8 more than what WM would sell it (if and when they had it) So when you count the gas and mileage (about25 miles) and aggravating salespeople, I just end up paying more. What happens is the big stores have exclusivity clauses put into their lease where smaller stores are not allowed to sell the same articles (ie crafts) - Dollar store would not be allowed to sell same crafting articles for less if specified in lease - the other criteria these big stores have is demand and demography - sometimes you won't find a product in another store in another district thus demand and demography. It,s a dog eat dog world and the big stores sure know how to eat the small dog!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

these big box stores and other franchises usually have some leeway in what the sell to meet their local market. the best way to get a store to change policy and/or practice is a) tell them what you need, b) tell them you will shop elsewhere which may include other items they do sell, and c) that you will encourage all the 100's of craftpeople in the are to shop elsewhere for all their needs, crafts or otherwise.

have people paid attention to to what happened to the susan g. koman foundation this past week? they bowed to political pressure and got absolutely reemed within hours of exposure. Planned Parenthood raised 100's of 1000's within 48 hours to cover the lost of donations from komen. but what was worse, is komen lost one of its top executives over making a political decision a the expense of women's health care and took a bad beating in the public opinion arena. not trying to start a political dialogue, so please dont respond on that level. The point is that collective action that affects public reputation and $$bottom lines do work.

As for Michael's, I am considering a public response to the extraordinary toxic environment in the stores. So many petrochemical 'scents' that really burn the nasal and esophogus mucous membranes. I had already made the decision to stay away from them but last week needed a matching ball of yarn and called to have them put the ball at the front register. Thought I could run in and out in less that 5". Well, that is all it took. I left with my lungs and nose burnig, throat raspy and by the time i got home had a cold. I was pissed. I don't care that the CDC or EPA or FDA permit this garbage in the public. If it makes me sick, it is toxic. If it affects me that quickly and dramatically, I know others are affected, too.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

I live in New York and have never seen yarn at Target. Sorry.


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Target's goal is "affordable chic"...clothing, home goods, electronics, sporting goods and some stores have a small grocery section. They're second to WalMart in size, but they have no craft supplies and no hardware/paint departments. 

WalMart started to eliminate their craft/fabric departments in many locations aiming for an 'upscale' trend but the hullabaloo was so great they're bringing them back, albeit in a limited way.


----------



## Hotsticks (Nov 22, 2011)

Sorry Target doesn't carry yarn at least not around here.( northwest Ohio)


----------



## nitrpat (Apr 1, 2011)

I wonder if we all got together and wrote letters to Target if they would consider carrying yarn, or at least crafts. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

Target used to carry yarns and other crafting stuff when they first opened up, but, when they sold and then sold again and then again, they did away with all of the fun stuff. They have groceries, clothing, bikes, tvs, other electronic, but unfortunately no crafts.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

Not in my neck of the woods!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Unfortunately Target does not cary yarn or fabric. Perhaps you can start by requesting it fron the target comming to your community,and ask as many of your friends as you can to contact Target and request it.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Isschade said:


> I hate Target.. their policies go totally against everything I believe in. When they banned the Salvation Army's Bell Ringers from their stores is the second thing that sealed their fate as far as I'm concerned. I refuse to go into their store or even walk past them.
> 
> Becca
> Byron, GA


It's sad but that's what big monopoly stores are all about self-serving profits.


----------



## LindaLeeHawking (May 14, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


Even WalMart doesn't carry much in the way of yarn or needles etc. in northern CA - Chico. I don't like to buy online if I can get it locally but sometimes it is impossible to get what I want at Michaels, Walmart or Joanne's. Target doesn't have anything like that here locally. I don't know about KMart tho'.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

kdunlap3289 said:


> I'm not sure of Target's policy, but if you knitters or crocheters in a small town get together and approach mgmt, they may just order in yarn for you. I know certain stores in our area carry more or less diabetic foods and mixes based on what sells, there.


A really big "good luck" here. But try anyway. As the saying goes, "how can you eat an elephant? just one bite at a time".


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi, I'm from Norfolk, Virginia USA and there are no yarn or any crafting items sold at our Target stores, wish they would sell some. I get my supplies from Michael's or Wal-mart stores. Maybe they will sell yarn there, keep your fingers cross and good luck.


----------



## laurelk. (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think there is any yarn at our Target stores in S.CA. I like them for inexpensive clothes, closet organizers, plastic storage, etc.
Laurelk in S.CA


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Have NOT found yarn in the Target stores in San Antonio. At least the two closest to me. Maybe we all need to email their corporate office and put the idea in their heads. Sell yarn get more happy customers!


----------



## Homeshppr (Feb 28, 2011)

Our local Targets have never carried yarn, that I know of.


----------



## Granmama (Jul 24, 2011)

We are losing our Zellers in Courtenay to a Target. And Our Walmart yarn Dept is going down hill too. We have two LYS , the yarn is beautiful but don't always need the expensive stuff for some projects. Will have to Go to the stash, but sometimes just walking through the yarn department is relaxing.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry, Target does not currently carry yarn or craft supplies

What I have done is make a list of the types - brand and style - of yarns I like and find where to order them online. IF I find enough of what I want at a store, I'll buy it but most often I end up using the store to decide what I want then ordering it online. This works fine for me in the US. Don't know how it would work out for someone in Canada as some sources may not ship to Canada

I know that I can order through the Michaels stores but it takes much longer than ordering direct on the internet


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Nan-ma, I tried the link and just can't get it to work. Could you test it and see if it is just my server. I'm always on the look-out for another good yarn source.

No yarn at Target in Atlanta, not sure our super Walmart has it either, I'm not a fan of Wally World since they started expecting local governments to use condemnation authority to get them property from owners that didn't want to sell.

I usually order about 70% of my yarn on-line, and buy the other in LYS. I've looked at yarn in the local JoAnn's and Michael's, but find that the wool yarns are priced about the same as the all-purpose wool yarn at the LYS and I do like to support the local stores when I can as I appreciate the classes and help they provide. DJ


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

That is so disappointing. Maybe they might make an exception in Canada. I like to buy the mill end runs from the Bernat factory outlet. I started to going to Zellers because Walmart wasn't carrying that much yarn anymore. Maybe we here in Canada could send emails to Target and let them know we still want yarn.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Island Sue-I have two Target stores near me and neither one sell yarn. They never have carried it. Sorry to have to give you the bad news-however-if you find out some Targets do carry yarn, that's a plus for you. Email or write the Target corp and let them know the former vendor carried yarn and you want Target to continue. Customer contact can make a big impact. Good luck!!!


----------



## ducksalad (Aug 16, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


 the one near me has discontinued selling yarn


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi, no, not in northeastern PA either.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> A few thoughts. First, thank you Isschade. Are we the only 2 on KP who hate Target? I would put Walmart even higher on my list of hated stores. I never go in there at all. There policies are totally destructive to local economy. I won't get on my bandwagon to say anymore.
> 
> Second, when my little town lost is only department store the community rose up and demanded the shopping center owner put in another dept store. We even told them what we wanted to see in there. It was a fight and the town was brought into it as they were needed to give permits for building and operation. We did not get everything wanted but wound up with a second large supermarket (needed like a hole in the head) and a small clothing type dept store. We lost most of the household items but smaller stores developed and created a better awareness of the local economy. When WM wanted to come into the town, it was fought and the town won. Yeaaaaaa!!! WM has a nasty history of paying low wages, no benefits because they hire only part time for the most part, prohibit unionization of the workers, withhold wages, interfere with people's right to vote their own choices, etc, etc, etc. They buy product from countries where labor is paid pennies without any benefits or OSHA safety requirements, etc, etc, etc. Then they put small, local businesses out of commission, ultimately leaving the area with empty shopping centers and a devastated economy. Why would anyone want to support a store like that. And is Target any different? Not by much.
> 
> Here is an idea: No one on KP that I have run across has raised the idea of forming a buying coop. I would think that a local group of fiber craftspeople might want to try and find wholesale source for yarn. Maybe call some of the yarn companies directly to see if they offer price breaks if enough yarn is purchased. Not a perfect solution given the variety of yarn out there, but something to consider for those who like to buy the yarns often sold at places like the big box stores.


You are not alone--many of us feel this way but I do understand how smaller towns are forced into buying from these greedy giants--the alternative is traveling long distances and paying bigger prices. It is the small communities that suffer the most.

Target is not as bad as WM yet but if they continue with their unleashed monopoly plans they will also treat employees as just a flexible expense to increasing their bottom lines. As for customers--all their "marketing" experts know all your buttons, they ignore you needs.

I remember when target got started, the end of the 50's. It was started by the Dayton department store family as a discount store and it truly was a discount store--merchandise was really cheap, displayed on tables and shelving, cement floors, warehouse type buildings. There were several other discount chains started back then but target was the big success. Even though they continue to call target a discount store--it really is not, quality and price go hand in hand and their markup far exceeds any discount. They still do have good employee benefit plans but any one working for target must donate their lives to target with long hours and in many cases no breaks. Really glad I am retired--the young people now days are handling jobs that two or three people held before them and their benefits are being cut back but they continue to spend.


----------



## Marilyn803 (Dec 4, 2011)

Target stores here in Michigan do not carry yarn.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

LindaLeeHawking said:


> Island Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> ...


Sometimes buying on line is the only way to buy locally. I go on ebay and buy from small local yarn shops just starting up in my area, there's a really neat yarn shop in Iowa that sells on line but no brick and mortar store--too expensive--these really are the people we like to support.


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Sue I don't know where on the Island you are but we here in Campbell River have only one more choice and that is the Yarnshop and their prices are way out of my price range. Zellers always had all the yarn I need. Target is going to be here by next spring we just heard. I think we are one of the first ones that will be changed over from Zellers to Target. We'll see what they offer !!!!


----------



## YarnStalker (May 30, 2011)

Ask4j said:


> tamarque said:
> 
> 
> > A few thoughts. First, thank you Isschade. Are we the only 2 on KP who hate Target? I would put Walmart even higher on my list of hated stores. I never go in there at all. There policies are totally destructive to local economy. I won't get on my bandwagon to say anymore.
> ...


I've been in the UAW environment here in Michigan for 12 years and it's WalMart that they don't endorse due to their practices. I haven't heard that Target is doing anything offensive as my daughter is a manager at one and so is her boyfriend. She's been there 8 years and he's been there 11.
WalMart buys small factories in the US, closes them down and sends the work overseas and just plain don't treat their workers well. You don't know how relieved I was on New Year's Eve when the TV my husband wanted to buy on sale at WalMart was sold out. I felt there was a lightening bolt waiting to hit me that day. 
Our Targets here are being "redone" to include food aisles now and they've got the largest selections of Kashi products at lower prices. For a short time a few years back they had $1 yarns from a big purchase that they made. I still have some since $20 will go a long way at $1.


----------



## Ask4j (May 21, 2011)

Granmama said:


> We are losing our Zellers in Courtenay to a Target. And Our Walmart yarn Dept is going down hill too. We have two LYS , the yarn is beautiful but don't always need the expensive stuff for some projects. Will have to Go to the stash, but sometimes just walking through the yarn department is relaxing.


http://digitaljournal.com/article/302535

http://www.huffingtonpost.ca/2011/05/26/target-canada-locations_n_867661.html


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't have a Target store very close to me so don't know about the yarn. Someone was saying their Wal-Mart store was slowly getting rid of their yarn. 
Several years ago when Our Wal-Mart store remodled and went to a Super store they got rid of all their fabric, sewing niotions, yarn etc.etc. The community here sent letters after letters to the CEO, but it didn't make any diffrence. 
We have a large Mennenite community here and they bought all their fab. etc. from Wal-Mart and it was such a loss to them,also. All we have now is Joann's, (unless you want to drive an hour or so out of town) and their fab. and yarns are so much higher than W.M. was and it's the very same stuff. 
Wal-Mart is bringinga small amount of fab and sewing stuff back, but you can't buy any yardage. You have to buy the whole flat pre measured stuff, or kits in a package for making some crafts. It is really crazy. 
If I had someplace else to get my things I would never step a foot inside of a W.M. store again. Anyone you talk to feel the same way. We hate Wal-Mart!!!


----------



## knitaway (Nov 12, 2011)

We have 2 large Target stores outside of San Francisco. Neither sells yarn. They sell sewing machines & limited sewing accessories. They sell some craft items near the stationary/ party supplies (kid craft kits, scrapbooking supplies,...). Not all Targets are alike. They do some demographic marketing. Crafts& DIY is big in this area. There are 3 large craft suppliers in the same area. Hopefully your area will be able to support a yarn/ craft store.


----------



## 5Pat (Aug 29, 2011)

When Target first open in Indiana they carry yarns, but they stop carrying yarns in the 90's. I did see once at Christmas, kits to learn to knit and some beginning books on knitting. It did not go over big and they donated the kits and books to a thrift store.

Target clothes are very similar to Wal-Mart and Kmart. Sorry to hear you will lose your yarns source.


----------



## Pat FP (Nov 30, 2011)

I love Target for household stuff and Chritma lights but ours does not carry craft items. So sorry


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Never see yarn at a target


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

susankschutz said:


> Ask4j said:
> 
> 
> > tamarque said:
> ...


i agree that targets is not as bad, but not that great either. much prefer the smaller stores. even Ben Franklin which is a chain crafts store is much more pleasant, smaller, more local in its atmosphere and carries much better quality yarn while still having red heart on its shelves, too, is a better choice. my LYS is phenomenal. very small venue but such gorgeous yarns. much better for my limited budget as i cannot afford too much there. enjoy going to the knitting group when i can get there. lots of fun and local. did i say it was local?


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

No yarn at Target where I live in Pittsburgh PA...but they do have some craft things...mostly scrapbooking and some craft kits for kids.


----------



## memawg1 (Mar 29, 2011)

no crafts of any kind. maybe,scrapbooking? i am in ohio, us.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I don't think that Target has yarn or crafts. I also saw that Walmart is having less and less of yarn. I have trouble finding what I want in the craft stores here. I usually order on line. I just ordered 2 circular needles in 36". There was just no store that carried that long a needle. I'm doing two sweaters that call for longer needles. I had to put the one away until the needle comes.

josiehof


----------



## spiritwalker (Jun 15, 2011)

I don't know about all target stores but the ones in Wisconsin
don't have a fiber craft area. No yarns, needles, material, or anything else related to it. Ours opened about 5 years ago. I
have only been there once. I asked for the craft area direction
when I entered since I am an amputee and its difficult for me to walk any distance. They showed me school and stationary supplies. I asked about yarn and fabric and was told they don't care it because no one does that old fashion stuff anymore.


----------



## 8435 (Feb 24, 2011)

writing letters sound really good. can u set something up? :thumbup:


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

A Tampa, FL, Target had dollar yarn in their bins probably 4 years ago now. I bought a lot and hoped for more stock but nothing ever appeared again. Several Walmarts locally have increased their craft/fabric area because there were so many complaints.


----------



## pinkrose1969 (Nov 3, 2011)

No Target does not carry yarn.


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

Just checked last week. Target does not carry yarn.
You may keep asking the one in your area once open and drive them crazy for not carrying yarn. That is what I am doing here right now. Ask, buy nothing else and leave. Shall see what happens.


----------



## bobbianne (Feb 21, 2011)

Sue, 

If you have a Michael's or Joann Fabrics, you would be able to buy yarn from them. Otherwise, I would suggest using the many and economical retail yarn sites on the internet. You will have a treasure trove at your fingertips!!!! Be sure to check out shipping fees before submitting your order. Many sites have a minimum purchase amount in order to get free shipping.

Enjoy your search. 
Bobbianne


----------



## tinkerbell (Mar 27, 2011)

They have carried it in the past in their $1.00 section, but it was pretty disgusting stuff!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

My Target store has a grocery part to it as well, including frozen, fresh fruit, etc. They also carry sewing machines and many, many things. I enjoy shopping there. :-D


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

No, sadly they don't. Wish they did, I shop there often.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

Ciyona said:


> I have never seen any yarn in our target stores. I don't usually shop at target because they don't offer anything I am interested in purchasing that I can't get cheaper elsewhere. I sure wish the old fabric and yarn stores would come back. I remember my mom purchasing most of her fabrics from a fabric shop and a lot of her crochet supplies in the old woolworth stores. They are long gone for our area and have been for years. Sad for designers. Jo anns and wal mart are the best we have and that isn't saying much.


I agree with you, Ciyona. I do not go into a Target store anymore. We live in a small town and the closest Michaels and Joanns is almost 20 miles away. We do have a Target and a Walmart in a town by us, but I won't go into Target. The Walmart sized down their craft department and now is building it back up. So it is Walmart for me.


----------



## Isantimary (Apr 26, 2011)

Isschade said:


> I hate Target.. their policies go totally against everything I believe in. When they banned the Salvation Army's Bell Ringers from their stores is the second thing that sealed their fate as far as I'm concerned. I refuse to go into their store or even walk past them.
> 
> Becca
> Byron, GA


Right on Becca.


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

From what I have seen my local Zellers is not on the list to go to Target. Now I only found the first list and we may be on the 2nd set. I'm surprised in a way since we are so close to the border.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

nan-ma said:


> our super target, does not carry any craft supplies. but,on site here "scarf" list this sorce
> 
> http://www.beadadadyxyarn.com
> 
> has some great yarn but you need to read their mission satment, prices are good


Cox cable tells me that this website cannot be found. Is this the correct address? Thanks.


----------



## Metoo (Mar 21, 2011)

I had worked for Target until I retired, they do not carry yarn, material, or other craft products, as Wal-Mart, K-Mart or other store's.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

MG said:


> Nan-ma, I tried the link and just can't get it to work. Could you test it and see if it is just my server. I'm always on the look-out for another good yarn source.
> 
> No yarn at Target in Atlanta, not sure our super Walmart has it either, I'm not a fan of Wally World since they started expecting local governments to use condemnation authority to get them property from owners that didn't want to sell.
> 
> I usually order about 70% of my yarn on-line, and buy the other in LYS. I've looked at yarn in the local JoAnn's and Michael's, but find that the wool yarns are priced about the same as the all-purpose wool yarn at the LYS and I do like to support the local stores when I can as I appreciate the classes and help they provide. DJ


Ditto, I did the same, no luck with the website.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Michael's carries a lot of good yarn and at good prices.



Urith said:


> Island Sue said:
> 
> 
> > Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> ...


----------



## darski (Jan 25, 2012)

Sam2 said:


> Michael's carries a lot of good yarn and at good prices.


This is true but 25 miles is a long way to walk... :shock: J/K

There are buses that travel the region and can get you close to a Michael's near me but it takes the best part of a day to do this with all the buses you need to take. Michaels is just not that common near me. This is why my Walmart and Zellers are so important to my yarn addiction.


----------



## Dian (Feb 23, 2011)

No yarn in Taret's here in So.Cal. They used to carry it, but it was always a mess. In our local store they displayed it across the isle from motor oil. Now, you know what happens to cardboard motor oil cans????? When bumped they explode!!!! What a mess.


----------



## missbronx (Dec 9, 2011)

Our Target stores in the Dallas, TX area do not sell yarns.


----------



## begarcia44 (Jan 29, 2012)

None of the Tarhet stores in the U.S. crry yarn. Sorry!


----------



## cezaragoza (Sep 4, 2011)

I live in the SF Bay Area and have NEVER seen yarn in a Target store.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks for the information about Target. Here in Winnipeg, MB, Zellers is the closest store to me and they are going to become Target. There are 2 Walmart's in my area and both are getting out of the yarn section. I guess that I am going to have to do some major yarn shopping (get this - my husband said to do it) and build up my stash.

There are 2 yarn shops here in my city but are very expensive as I have checked out 1 already.

I hate ordering from the US as it takes so long and the shipping costs is horrible - over $30 per order for snail mail. The last order that I did from Annie's Attic took over 10 weeks for me to get. I had to phone them after 7 weeks and they had to re-ship it.

I have found 1 company in Canada - http://www.herrschners.ca/
- their prices look very reasonable and shipping costs are good too. The only problem is that I like to actually see & feel the yarn first before I buy it.


----------



## Paula K (Nov 14, 2011)

I have seen balls of yarn in the dollar section of Target; I didn't buy any because it wasn't wool (synthetics don't keep me warm enough) but they would have been fine for scarves, etc. Not stocked regularly, though, apparently. Here in Portland OR the one I go to regularly now has grocery items; many items I used to get at Walmart I now buy at Target because the quality is better.

Good luck on your yarn searches. I went to Vancouver BC once and was thrilled to find British chain stores I'd only read about.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Canadians; Have you tried ordering yarn form Yarn Paridise in Istsnbul Turkey. They have about any type any color of yarn. The shipping seems excessive, but the small price of the yarn it still comes out cheaper than the same yarn in the US stores.
I get my order from them in 3 days, delivered by DSL.
Don't know if ordering from Canada will be about the same as ordering from the US. Worth checking it out.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> these big box stores and other franchises usually have some leeway in what the sell to meet their local market. the best way to get a store to change policy and/or practice is a) tell them what you need, b) tell them you will shop elsewhere which may include other items they do sell, and c) that you will encourage all the 100's of craftpeople in the are to shop elsewhere for all their needs, crafts or otherwise.
> 
> have people paid attention to to what happened to the susan g. koman foundation this past week? they bowed to political pressure and got absolutely reemed within hours of exposure. Planned Parenthood raised 100's of 1000's within 48 hours to cover the lost of donations from komen. but what was worse, is komen lost one of its top executives over making a political decision a the expense of women's health care and took a bad beating in the public opinion arena. not trying to start a political dialogue, so please dont respond on that level. The point is that collective action that affects public reputation and $$bottom lines do work.
> 
> As for Michael's, I am considering a public response to the extraordinary toxic environment in the stores. So many petrochemical 'scents' that really burn the nasal and esophogus mucous membranes. I had already made the decision to stay away from them but last week needed a matching ball of yarn and called to have them put the ball at the front register. Thought I could run in and out in less that 5". Well, that is all it took. I left with my lungs and nose burnig, throat raspy and by the time i got home had a cold. I was pissed. I don't care that the CDC or EPA or FDA permit this garbage in the public. If it makes me sick, it is toxic. If it affects me that quickly and dramatically, I know others are affected, too.


I too have problems at Michael's with the scents there. Not so drastic that I have to leave, but enough that I have to avoid being close to the "toxic" scents.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

Vancouver Island is fortunate to have many yarn stores, with a good cross section of yarn. Buying on line is okay, but the shipping sure takes a big chunk of change.

Maybe we should start a yarn exchange program.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


NoTargets in Florida carry yarn. Several years ago Wal-Mart stopped carrying fabric but kept the yarn and their was such a outpouring of complaints that they are all restocking their fabric section..At least here in Jacksonville they are. It's a great place to get good prices on fabric for charity work. Maybe if everyone starts writing in to Target they may carry yarn for you. You just have to have a large enough group to flood them with emails.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Reno/Sparks no yarn in Target. I was in Walmart yesterday and noticed that their yarn selection seems to be getting better. We are lucky here, we have Michaels (not such a big yarn supply) Joann (more yarn than Michaels)and of course JIMMY BEANS YARN. Yesssss!Unfortunately they are a little pricey for me.
No Hobby Lobby here either, just picked up some yarn at Hobby Lobby in Peoria, AZ that I can't find here. Oh well, like I said, so far we are lucky with yarn here.
Hope you don't lose all of your yarn sources.
Hugs to all


----------



## Eileen Wanda (Sep 18, 2011)

I lived in Minnesota the home State of Target for 28 years and I believe they have never carried yarn. Eileen


----------



## korteruckmar (Dec 2, 2011)

Ours doesn't. Also, ours is going thru a major remodeling, so everything is where is wasn't. Maybe I could ask for it! You just gave an idea.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

One other comment I read (maybe another thread) had the same site listed and that link worked. I think the "ad" is duplicated in the address.


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Our Jo-Ann's keep all kinds of stinky stuff (IMHO) right up front when you walk in, impossible to avoid. After taking allergy shots for 10 years, and reading all the signs posted about wearing any fragrances, I stopped wearing anything with a scent. I've mentioned it to JoAnns before to no avail, but I think I will start doing it every time. 

For those that live in Canada, I believe Elann.com is a Canadian company and their shipping is very reasonable. You also earn valued customer credits which pay you back 10% after you get to a certain point. I used to buy yarn at Tuesday Morning, but made myself crazy driving around all the Atlanta stores to match dye lots. For the same price (and no gas!) I can order from Elann. Their yarn runs 50 to 75% off MSR with most being about 60-65% off. Sometimes the yarn manufacturer makes a pattern available free with a yarn purchase.

You can also get a yarn skein subscription where each month they send you 4-5 10 yd skeins of yarn that will become available during the month. I swatch each skein. Several times I have decided not to buy the yarn because I didn't like how it did up, even though it looked great in the flyer. Of course, the opposite has probably happened more often -- I get a monthly package and it is all beautiful, impossible to resist yarn. DJ


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I've never seen yarn in any Target store that I've been to in the United States.


----------



## senia (Dec 11, 2011)

I stopped going to Target for the same reason.
now due to limited mobility I do most yarn and fabric shopping online.
Yhere are sources that have good prices, selectios and free shipping if tou order a certaib amount or at certain times.\
I REALIZE YOU GIVE YP THE FIRST HAND EXPERIENCE OF SEEING AND TOUGHING THE YARN, BUT THAT'S LIFE.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

I know what you mean. I live in Chilliwack and Target is taking over our Zellers store too, that is the only place I can buy the Phentex slipper yarn to make my slippers, I was in the USA last month I asked Tarket if they will be carring yarn they told me no, so does anyone know where I will be able to purchase the Phentex slipper yarn it is like a nylon wears for along time
Page62


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

page62-I had not heard of this yarn before your post but I went to Yahoo and searched Phentex yarn. All kinds of things came up including their corp headquarters. Email them your location and ask them for a list of retailers close to you or a list of retailers who you can order your yarn from online. I'm sure you'll still be able to get it.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

http://www.yarnandstitcheryalcove.com/page/1216650


----------



## flyingdutchwoman (May 29, 2011)

Have you ever been to the Smiley's store in Queens? I haven't had a chance to go there yet, but I understand it is huge.


----------



## flyingdutchwoman (May 29, 2011)

mrsvette said:


> I haven't seen any yarn or crafts of any kind at Target here in Brooklyn NY. I wish they did as I'd at least have some place to get a few items. I don't even have a Walmart nearby. DH and I go for a hobby run out to Long Island and hit a few stores and enjoy a nice lunch out!


Have you ever been to Smiley's in Queens? I think it is on Woodhaven boulevard, supposed to be a huge store.


----------



## toula (Mar 9, 2011)

No yarns in NY Target stores.


----------



## slmom (Nov 6, 2011)

Okay, first post. So bear with me. In Texas, Target does not carry yarn. Just a small selection of sewing. I mean very small. Luckily I have Joanns, Michael's and Hobby Lobby near by. 

BTW: Do you know that Joann's will take any competitors coupon and you can use Joann's coupon, a Michael's coupon and a Hobby Lobby coupon all in one transaction? Isn't that great!!

Michael's will too but will only allow you to use only 1 coupon per day regardless of whose coupon you use.


----------



## phaedracan (Dec 2, 2011)

that's sad... no yarn options... and I know Target offered to sell a portion of the stores they didn't want to Walmart. My understanding is they feel their competitors are Sears and Winners.
I don't think us crafters are a dying breed though... lol just many more options are offered at online stores sometimes... but I am a touchy feely buyer so choose not to use them... lol


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Target does not and never has carried yarn. Walmart is beginning to see the error of the ways and is increaseing the sixze of craft area. On-line may be the only way to go. Knit Picks is great and I have had good luck at Deramores in England. Try any Brf=and you like in a search and you are sure to get some places...


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Island Sue said:


> Do the Target Stores in the US carry yarn?
> Target will be taking over some of our Zellers stores on Vancouver Island, 3 of our best stores for yarn will be closing in the next 6 months for the Target overhaul.
> I hope we don't loose our yarn sections.
> Thanks ladies.
> Sue


Not sure where you are on the island. But the Campbell River Fabric land stocks a small assortment of yarn for a resonable price. I have not looked down island Fabric Land, but it might be worth a try. The high end yarn shop in C R is pricey......they will ship. I will miss Zeller's for yarn. I admit the HST has taken a bite out of my allowance. When the sales arrive @ Zeller's the buy one get one 50% off .......my Alberta Son does my purchasing.


----------



## mojave (Oct 14, 2011)

Dreamweaver
The Target stores in Nevada did carry yarn during the 90's. The quantity of yarn I bought at the discontinuing sale lasted several years.


----------



## page62 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone, Walmart out here stopped selling the slipper yarn so I will wait until Zellers has there closing out sale and buy up as much as I can aford.
Page62


----------



## reen0212 (Jan 19, 2012)

It would be ashame to loose your selection of yarn. But Target here doesn't carry yarn either. :-D


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Our Zellers in Lindsay is also being taken over by Target soon. Zellers has always had yarn so it will be disappointing if Target doesn't. Means I'll have to go out of town for yarn.


----------



## sammybuller (Jan 15, 2012)

where i work we sell flower pots to zellers and was told target will be taking over some of the stores so we are waiting anxiously to see if we lose any business


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

we did in australia.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Live in Illinois and Target does not carry any yarn or crafts, i do not like target, they never have anything.


----------



## Isa53 (Jul 19, 2011)

our Targets in Georgia (usa) do not carry yarn...unfortunately!


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Rochester, NY - no yarn at Target.


----------



## softspots (Mar 12, 2011)

NOT at the 3 that are in driving distance for me.


----------



## wilbo (Feb 16, 2011)

No yarn or fabric down here in Target.


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

In our area of Washington state, no yarn at Target.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Sue..if you live in the Victoria area we still have the Zeller's at Hillside Mall. I am hoping that the new management from Target (or as we say here Tarjuay as aso called classy name & a joke), will not close down the Zellers at this site. I use this store for my Bernat skiens. Good selection if you are hunting for a reasonable acrylic.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> In our area of Washington state, no yarn at Target.


You're avatar looks just like my orange tabby "Patrick".


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Ladies:
I am astonded by the response this question rec'd, 165 of you responded. Wow!!
The Zellers on the Island that had hugh selections of yarn, are both closing this spring. 
So we on Vancouver Island are going to be paying more for our yarn, as now we have to buy from Michaels and Wallmart. And yes Fabricland does have a small selection of yarn, never on sale. There are some small yarn shops, and I do check them out. They are all good but expensive. 
Thank you, for all your thoughts, and happy knitting.
Sue (from Chemainus)


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Okay fellow knitters and yarn lovers, we have been advised reading this forum that Target does not do knitting supples. Perhaps we could get some sort of campaign started to let the Target management regarding the lack of knitting/crocheting etc. supplies before they open the stores in Canada. Our dollars talk and will do the walk to get this new company in Canada to be aware of what we would like to spend our money on!

I am going to write a letter to Target and let them know how I feel about them not including our supplies for our crafts. Please consider doing the same. http:wwwTarget.com/customer service


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Our Target in Australia used to sell yarn years and years ago but no longer. They sell mens, ladies, childrens and baby clothes, Baby things as in strollers (pushchairs UK), baths, car seats, haberdashery (towels, bed sheets etc) crockery, knife, forks, spoons, toys, glasses, books, no scrapbooking equipment or crafty things. They even sell birthday, christmas and ordinary cards as well.


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Hello there mavish from Australia. It is 0130 here where I live. A tad late to be on the computer but I spent my life as a flight crew member and have never got my body back into proper sync. I have been to Australia a few times on holidays with my hubby doing the wine tours around Sydney and areas south east of Sydney but honestly have no idea where The Blue Mountains are. Please enlighten me!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

The Blue Mountains are West of Sydney. By train it takes us about 1½ hours to get to Springwood which is the station I get on and off from. This is not at the top of the mountains. It would take me from Parramatta to Katoomba by train 1½ hours, but to drive it oculd take up to 2 hours depending on the traffic as there are lot of road works going on. The roads are being turned into two lanes each side to prevent the amount of traffic coming to a standstill over the weekends. If you ever come here again please visit us in the Blue Mountains, they are beautiful. You hubby missed a really picturesque area as in Katoomba we have the Three Sisters, and the mountains have a blue hue about them related to the trees that grow in the area. We have waterfalls as well. We have a lot of visitors. Your hubby also missed going to the Wineries West of Sydney, ie Mudgee whose wines are really good.


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

All the target stores here in australia took there knitting supplies out a few years ago.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Dear Val, I have never seen knitting yarn in Target stores in Penrith for as long as I have lived here, I always got my wool from a wool shop that was in St Marys NSW and when that closed I turned to the Wool Inn for all my supplies. I only know that Target sold yarn was because a friend of my daughters has given us the wool from her grandmother's estate and found some yarn from Target for $2.50. It is very interesting to find exactly when they stopped selling yarn. I also went into the store in St Mary's, maybe I walked around with my eyes closed. (as my daughter says, I need my four eyes, I wear glasses).


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks! We will be down there hopefully in the next few years. Both early retired from flying with the airlines but we still get reduced rates flying and your area of Australia is on my bucket list as all I have seen on our visits or my airline layovers was Brisbane, Sydney and Adelaide (with a rental car when on holidays).

I shall keep you in mind as a person to visit when we do our next journey your way. You should put Canada on your list as our area is one of the most beautiful places in the world. My email address is [email protected] Give me a shout!


----------



## Kenna (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi Sue

Thanks for the info re: Alberta for purchases. I have scads of relatives out there. Guess I can put them to use. What stores do you recommend?
KB


----------



## ladyblue999 (Apr 9, 2011)

The Target stores here in Ohio do not have yarn. I wish they did.


----------



## Crafty Mary (Sep 22, 2011)

I don't think it is us who are a dying breed. I live in Colorado. Target does not carry yarn, Walmart does not have a very complete selection, and the only stores here near me that have yarn are Hancock Fabrics, Joanns and one very expensive LYS. 

I believe it is the abundance of on-line sites that carry yarn that make those big stores taper off their yarn stock. Even Lion Brand has one. I use WEBS a lot and my favorite is Jimmy Beans Wool. Really expensive is Royal Yarns. I have used Little Knits a lot because they carry a lot of the more expensive yarns on sale. I also like Elann.com for their prices. I subscribe to these and get regular e mails that tell me what is on sale. 

Now, I know it is better to be able to touch the yarn and see it with your eyes for color, but you can't argue with the lower prices. Some even offer free shipping if you purchase enough. I think the one with the best customer service is Jimmy Beans Wool.

Hope this helps.


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Crafty Mary said:


> I don't think it is us who are a dying breed. I live in Colorado. Target does not carry yarn, Walmart does not have a very complete selection, and the only stores here near me that have yarn are Hancock Fabrics, Joanns and one very expensive LYS.
> 
> The Hancock store here in Brevard County, Florida..... changed their yarn section around & told me that they were getting some new yarns.... that was almost a year ago..... I went in there again about two weeks ago & they actually had .... 17 skeins of yarn in the whole department..... and they were all different kinds.....
> I, for one, am VERY DISAPPOINTED IN THEM......
> When I asked ...... Where is all of the yarn ??? ..... they told me that they never have anyone ask for yarn so they are NOT carrying many kinds...... Hey, us Knitters & Crocheters are going to go where there actually is yarn & supplies...... a Year is a long time to wait for a department to stock up.....


----------



## Angel109 (Dec 6, 2011)

Damama said:


> Angel109 said:
> 
> 
> > In our area of Washington state, no yarn at Target.
> ...


My Julius is a real character.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

I just checked out Elann.com. Their prices look good great. I like being able to get sample snips of the yarn.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

DorothyW said:


> I just checked out Elann.com. Their prices look good great. I like being able to get sample snips of the yarn.


Thanks for recommending this site. Lots of great free patterns.


----------



## DorothyW (Dec 4, 2011)

Yes, I just checked out the patterns on Elann.com.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Angel109 said:


> Damama said:
> 
> 
> > Angel109 said:
> ...


That is just the way Patrick lays on my lap or curled into a ball and swiping at my yarn.

:thumbup:


----------



## 33141 (Aug 24, 2011)

Just a caution about the Elann.com skein subscription. When I realized that 10 yards per skein was not enough to knit a decent sized swatch for gauge purposes, I decided to buy another subscription so I'd have 20 yards to play with. I did it on-line but only ended up extending my original subscription for another year. I called Customer Service and apparently they can set up a dummy account for someone and ship the second set of samples under that name. But when she warned me that the second set might be in different colors, I decided to forget it and make due with just the 10 yard sample. I had hoped that I could use the 20 yard pieces in doing color work or embroidery. 

I didn't subscribe to the yarn snippet subscription as I've found their colors on line to be pretty true (at least with my monitor) but it would be fun to preview all the colors of the new yarns.


----------



## Sam2 (Nov 10, 2011)

Great idea.



Kenna said:


> Okay fellow knitters and yarn lovers, we have been advised reading this forum that Target does not do knitting supples. Perhaps we could get some sort of campaign started to let the Target management regarding the lack of knitting/crocheting etc. supplies before they open the stores in Canada. Our dollars talk and will do the walk to get this new company in Canada to be aware of what we would like to spend our money on!
> 
> I am going to write a letter to Target and let them know how I feel about them not including our supplies for our crafts. Please consider doing the same. http:wwwTarget.com/customer service


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

It seems that a large number of the Zellers store in Canada aquired by Target have been quietly sold to Walmart, a fact which makes me very unhappy as I think it is pretty sneaky way of gaining more ground without risking protest. From what I have seen Walmart has been cutting back on their craft sections which doesn't bode well for the knitters of the world.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

witknit said:


> It seems that a large number of the Zellers store in Canada aquired by Target have been quietly sold to Walmart, a fact which makes me very unhappy as I think it is pretty sneaky way of gaining more ground without risking protest. From what I have seen Walmart has been cutting back on their craft sections which doesn't bode well for the knitters of the world.


First time I heard that!........but will not dispute. omg Is there hope for knitters??


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

I have the exact same problem, but I gave my sewing machine away. Not brave enough to buy another, but my clothes are wearing out!


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

No yarn at Target in my end of Atlanta - some WalMart stores carry it - thank goodness! We have a beautiful yarn shop - but pricey!


----------



## Kitty Jo (Feb 22, 2011)

Target Stores do not carry yarn in Texas. I buy from Joann's, Michael's and Hobby Lobby. Walmart is downsizing all there crafts. I don't shop at Walmart anymore for anything. I do buy some things online from these same stores. 
Kitty Jo


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Our Target carries all the items you mentioned, but no crafts at all. 

Michaels carries less yarn now than they used to do, no knitting magazines anymore. Joann's remodeled taking over the vacant space next door, way more fabric, less yarn than before They say they carry the same yarns...true, but less colors of them.

I try to buy locally, but seems they don't want my business. Soon all we'll have is online. Seems to be going that way here.


----------



## skfowler (Apr 13, 2011)

Nary a skein in any Target that I've ever been in!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

When Target opened it's first store it was in Roseville,Mn a suburb of the Twin Cities..I used to buy all my yarn at Target..I believe it was in the 80's when they stopped selling it..


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

gina said:


> Our Target carries all the items you mentioned, but no crafts at all.
> 
> Michaels carries less yarn now than they used to do, no knitting magazines anymore. Joann's remodeled taking over the vacant space next door, way more fabric, less yarn than before They say they carry the same yarns...true, but less colors of them.
> 
> I try to buy locally, but seems they don't want my business. Soon all we'll have is online. Seems to be going that way here.


At our Joanns, they only carry 2 to 4 skeins of yarn - generally not enough to make anything other than a scarf. I have not found anyone who will help me order more of a yarn there or help in anyway in the yarn department. They do carry alot of yarn now but much of it is Red Heart Super Saver or their own Sensations

Michaels often have enough stock and will order it if you can wait 3 to 4 weeks.The yarn department at our Michaels expanded a few months ago and they have a nice selection of fairly inexpensive yarns.


----------



## saucy_45 (Nov 21, 2011)

They did, many many years ago, but not any longer......


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

I like Target, but they don't carry yarn. I wish they did. K-Mart stores used to carry yarn, but they no longer have it either.


----------



## moellercl (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe we can get Target to carry yarn.


----------



## denisejh (May 20, 2011)

Do you have a Big Lots near you. Sometimes they have yarn.


----------



## Jokim (Nov 22, 2011)

moellercl said:


> Maybe we can get Target to carry yarn.


Target is in business to make profit for their investors. If it were profitable for them to sell yarn and craft items, they would. Good luck.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Target may be in business to make a profit for their investore, BUT if they loose a lot of customers because they won't carry items the public is looking for then I would think they would think the customers are also important.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Target may be in business to make a profit for their investore, BUT if they loose a lot of customers because they won't carry items the public is looking for then I would think they would think the customers are also important.


I'm with you.......however if a request for Target to carry yarn is to be made, I would suggest sending it by way of the investores....not the custumer service department.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Thanks, That does sound a better route to go.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Yes they are in business to make a profit, but if I were to go into a store like Target to get yarn, I would do the rest of my shopping there instead of going to a grocery, book store, etc. 

It is not sensible to judge just by the movement of yarn.


----------



## bonbf3 (Dec 20, 2011)

gina said:


> Yes they are in business to make a profit, but if I were to go into a store like Target to get yarn, I would do the rest of my shopping there instead of going to a grocery, book store, etc.
> 
> It is not sensible to judge just by the movement of yarn.


You are so right!


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

darski said:


> This is annoying. I dislike Target generally - never been there of course- but my first 18" doll was from Target. She was a gift from an American member at Crochetville who wanted a pattern for a hockey player
> 
> I have come to count on Zellers for my Bernat yarns as our WM does not carry the same types. Truth is that I would likely just count the mall as dead space if Zellers does go Target. It is too big for me and kills my back and feet anyway.
> 
> In a small city, you don't get a lot of options for yarn.


We have a large Zellers here in Scarborough, which was just built, I believe early last year, I sincerely hope Target does not take them over.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

Morning show on Global Vancouver, Feb 7/12 announced that Walmart Canada has purchased 39 Canada Target stores. Of course Canada Target has yet to be ?? Time will tell. Last Saturday on a run through at Walmart Campbell River, I noticed an increase in volume in the yarn department. ?? Have no clue what this can mean.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

I know I would trade more at Target if they did carry yarns etc. At my age I go to the store that I can get all my shopping done in the one place, if I can.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

hersh said:


> Morning show on Global Vancouver, Feb 7/12 announced that Walmart Canada has purchased 39 Canada Target stores. Of course Canada Target has yet to be ?? Time will tell. Last Saturday on a run through at Walmart Campbell River, I noticed an increase in volume in the yarn department. ?? Have no clue what this can mean.


What a little competition wouldn't do. Maybe it is time WalMart ups the ante in their stores. On another note, how can they buy what isn't as yet> Boy WalMart sure wants the hog of the land.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

I agree, if they have the product, for a good price, I'm all for it. One stop shop. One can only dream.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

witknit said:


> It seems that a large number of the Zellers store in Canada aquired by Target have been quietly sold to Walmart, a fact which makes me very unhappy as I think it is pretty sneaky way of gaining more ground without risking protest. From what I have seen Walmart has been cutting back on their craft sections which doesn't bode well for the knitters of the world.


I really can't understand why our Government is allowing these American stores to come in and swallow up whatever stores we have left as "Canadian" As much as the Bay still has its name, it is now owned by an American. Now Zellers? Like what is Harper's problem. We can't even get a foot in on American soil.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

GOVERNMENT AARRRUUGGHH!!


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> GOVERNMENT AARRRUUGGHH!!


You said it all!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

The Target stores in So Cal do not carry yarn. I do enjoy shopping there. Good prices and pretty good quality but no yarn :-(


----------

